#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Да достигну Освобождения ради блага всех живых существ.

## PampKin Head

*Разговор с отцом перед уходом из дворцов...*
---


*Побег*
---

*
Поиски Пути...*
---

----------


## Odvulpa

А как называется фильм из которого выложен клип? И есть где-нибудь на него ссылка?
Может кто-нибудь подсказать?

----------


## Alexeiy

Маленький Будда

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=3351

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.sharereactor.ru/movies/2841

----------


## Odvulpa

Спасибо всем!

----------


## PampKin Head

P.S. Sound - Сакамото.

----------


## PampKin Head



----------


## Поляков

> P.S. Sound - Сокомото.


С*а*к*а*мото. 

Композитор - Рюичи Сакамото, голос - Кэтрин Ботт.

Вторая часть композиции хороша (в видео ролик она не вошла, там видимо начинаются титры). Скачать можно здесь.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Вторая часть композиции хороша (в видео ролик она не вошла, там видимо начинаются титры).


It's so beautiful !

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

BBC film. The Life of the Buddha. 50 минут: http://youtube.com/watch?v=P2NLQGrbf5U&feature=related

----------

